# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  مراجعة الاحكام ورسالة سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ان القاعدة التي استندت عليها محاكمنا في مراجعة احكامها هو ماجاء برسالة سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب الي ابي موسي الاشعري واليك الرسالة كتب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه إلي أبي موسى :
أما بعد ، فإن القضاء فريضة محكمة ، وسنة متـَّــبعة ، فافهم إذا أدلي إليك فإنه لا ينفع تكلم بحقٍ لا نفاذ له ، آسِ الناس في مجلسك وفي وجهك و قضائك ، حتى لا يطمع شريف في حيفك ولا ييأس ضعيف من عدلك . البينة علي المدعي ، واليمين علي من أنكر ، والصلح جائز بين المسلمين إلاَّ صلحاً أحلَّ حراماً أو حرَّم حلالاً ، ومن إدعى حقاً غائباً أو بينة فاضرب له أمداً ينتهي إليه ،فإن بيــَّــنه أعطيته بحقهِ ،وإن أعجزه ذلك استحللت عليه القضية ، فإن ذلك هو أبلغ في العذر وأجلى للعمى ، ولا يمنعنك قضاء قضيت فيه اليوم فراجعت فيه رأيك فهديت فيه لرشدك أن تراجع فيه الحق ، فإن الحق قديم لا يبطله شيء ، ومراجعة الحق خير من التمادي في الباطل ، والمسلمون عدول بعضهم على بعض إلاَّ مجرباً عليه شهادة زور أو مجلوداً في حد ، أو ظنيناً في ولاءٍ أو قرابة ، فإن الله تعالي تولى عن العباد السرائر ، وستر عليهم الحدود إلاّ بالبينات و الأيمان ، ثم الفهم الفهم فيما أدلى إليك مما ورد عليك مما ليس في قرآن ولا سنـَّــة ، ثم قايس الأمور عند ذلك وأعرف الأمثال ، ثم أعمد فيما ترى إلي أحبها إلي الله وأشبهها بالحق ، وإياك والغضب والقلق والضجر والتأذي بالناس والتنكر عند الخصومة أو الخصوم شك أبو عبيد ، فإن القضاء في مواطن الحق مما يوجب الله به الأجر ، ويحسن به الذكر ، فمن خلصت نيته في الحق ولو علي نفسه كفاه الله ما بينه وبين الناس ، ومن تزين بما ليس في نفسه شانه الله فإن الله تعالي لا يقبل من العباد إلاَّ ما كان خالصاً ، فما ظنك بثوابٍ عند الله في عاجل رزقهِ وخزائن رحمته.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*جزاك الله كل خير 
القران والشرع دستور متكامل غطى جميع سبل الحياة 
مما يدل على عظمة الاسلام 
*

----------

